# FSU Admissions



## thatarlkid (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey everyone! Long time filmmaker, but new to the site, so bare with me...thanks!

All right, well, I'm a senior in high school right now. my grades aren't too hot, too be honest, and I will certainly not get into any worthwhile program at any university. So, I plan to go to community college for a year and get those grades up to about 3.5 ora 4.0 (I know I can do this, it's just a matter of applying myself). After that, I want to apply to FSU's prestigous and highly acclaimed film program. Now, what I'm looking for is for people who have experience with FSU's film school's admission's policies and what not to give me some tips and hints to help me get accepted. Any advice at all is appreciated. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## mschliss (Mar 13, 2009)

you and i are in the same position. im working hard now at FAU, cus of my poor highschool grades. I really want to get into FSU FILM for fall 2010. im also looking for people with experience to offer some advice. so if you hear anything worthwhile please let me know and vise-verse.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 13, 2009)

I am a transfer student from PBCC. I applied for Fall of 2009. One of five schools I applied to.

USC, UCLA, CHAPMAN, FSU and SCAD...

I know I know "One of these things is not like the others" 

Will keep you posted.

While I have outstanding grades, Honors college, active in my community, have owned, taken public and sold my own computer company and blah, blah, blah...

My concern is that I am a very VERY non traditional student... I have sneakers older than even some of the MFA candidates. 

So, I am waiting to see...

To thatkid: I would move here. Go to a Florida community college. Graduate with an AA. And that way you are GUARANTEED admission to FSU. The University. Not The Film School.

But then you will have to only worry about the strength of your film school application. 

The transfer articulation of the courses you will take translate directly to FSU courses. 

No double work or worrying about missing GEs.

Here's the best part of all:

$4000.00 a year tuition in-state, per year. Can't beat that with a hammer.

You can establish residency by being here 12 months.

Don't know about Ohio but you can take 21 HONORS credits at a community college here for under $1200.00...$1600.00 with books. 

I just did that last semester at Palm Beach Community College.

Trending higher grades is going to be  important for you. Community College is a viable option.

Hope this helps.

Namaste and good luck to you.

G

_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## thatarlkid (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks greg. I was planning on doing just that. I'm planning to go to TCC (tallahassee community college) and then transfer over to FSU, all the while establishing residency and saving money. I'm visiting both TCC and FSU this spring though, to decide whether I want to transfer into FSU as a freshman and increase my chances of getting into the film school by taking few enough credits at TCC. Hopefully everything works out!


----------



## HeatherG (Mar 15, 2009)

When I was there for my interview for the grad program a couple of weeks ago, the dean told me that it is much easier to get into the undergrad program as an incomming freshman than a transfer student. Their definition of a transfer student includes someone that was admitted into FSU and then applies to the Film School after going to classes at FSU for a while. He said that they only accept 5 transfer students a year and 25 incomming freshmen. I just wanted to let you all know that. I am a high school teacher so it definately helped my students in considering what they want to do.


----------



## thatarlkid (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Heather. Yeah, I am fully aware of how few applicants are accepted. If I don't get in, I'll go somewhere else. I believe, however, that if one takes few enough courses in community college, that one will still be considered a freshman when applying, and therefore, may be one of the 25, rather than trying to be one of the 5.


----------



## cam22 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm a student at FSU Film School in the undergrad program and I just started a blog about my experience through film school.  If anyone is interested in what you will be doing at FSU check it out!

My Blog


----------



## Rome24 (Oct 2, 2009)

It seems as though FSU is a great film school.  Anyone currently attending FSU would care to share there film school experience?  How hard was it to get in?


----------

